# IBS pain getting worse?



## Lovetorun (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here, but hoping I can get some advice and help. I was recently diagnosed with IBS-A I started out taking Bental (not sure of correct spelling) and because it was making me too constipated she switched me to Amitiza. My pain is getting worse....I use to be very active, but now unless I'm sitting down, I'm in pain. Lots of cramping on my left side, moves to my lower left back....diarrhea has returned (Amitiza--makes things soft, but for me it's like water (sorry TMI). Could this really be IBS???? I though this was supposed to get better. I have days in which I have a "Flare"....cramping, doubled over, vomiting, sweating....last for about an hour or more. It's only once in a while, but still I feel like I'm dying when it happens. Anyone else have bad flares like this???I forgot to mention---I no longer get relief once I have a BM....seems to make it worse. I am going nuts trying to figure this out. My doctor isn't the easiest person to get a hold of nor is she the easiest to get into.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you might consider trying a new Dr then. Vomitting really isn't typical with IBS. If the Amitiza is making things worse... I would definitely call the Dr's office and let them know. You may need a dosage adjustment. (Well you shouldn't be like water... that's maybe too much Amitiza for you.)For the pain.. have you ever tried peppermint capsules?? Or Peppermint tea?? Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic (which is what Bentyl is.. an antispasmodic). Even strong Altoids could help. Also try using those heat patches you see for bad backs on your abdomen.. or a heating pad when you are at home.


----------



## Lovetorun (Apr 20, 2012)

BQ said:


> Well you might consider trying a new Dr then. Vomitting really isn't typical with IBS. If the Amitiza is making things worse... I would definitely call the Dr's office and let them know. You may need a dosage adjustment. (Well you shouldn't be like water... that's maybe too much Amitiza for you.)For the pain.. have you ever tried peppermint capsules?? Or Peppermint tea?? Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic (which is what Bentyl is.. an antispasmodic). Even strong Altoids could help. Also try using those heat patches you see for bad backs on your abdomen.. or a heating pad when you are at home.


----------



## Lovetorun (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I will be getting a new doctor in August (we are moving). I agree that the Amitiza is probably too much. I haven't tried the peppermint capsules---I will look into that! Thank you for your response.


----------

